# Super Record Bottom Bracket with Chorus Crank



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm in the process of compiling a new Campagnolo group set. I was planning on using SR bottom bracket cups with a new Chorus crank but the Ribble web site states that it is only suitable for the SR Crank. True?

Thanks


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Not true...go for it!! I ran a 11 speed Chorus groupset on a training bike with them with no problems at all...just campag putting a different lable on a same product to make you feel warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The SR BB doesn't have water seals, that is because the CULT bearings don't need grease 

The Record and others need the seals, otherwise the water would wash away the grease on the bearings.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

What Salsa Lover said. Get the Record cups for your Chorus crankset. They're cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

*Doh!*

Well I have to confess my ignorance. I had no idea that the bearings are mounted on the crank. I thought it was basically the same set up as Shimano. After reading the replies I checked it out on you tube. Interesting.


----------

